# dog issues- just need to vent



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I feel like whining right now and figured there would be some people who understand on here. I am getting beyond frustrated by Quinns various health issues. He is von willebrand's affected. He also has really bad allergies. Problem is, most any medication can further interfere with platelet function. Things started to go downhill about a month ago. He developed some scabbing at the tips of his ears. I had been giving him antihistamines daily, which was probably a bad idea. One morning he knocked on of the scabs off and bled a ridiculous amount. I mean it was gushing, soaked my clothes, all over the house, etc. The only way to get it to stop was too keep his head wrapped for a few days. Of course this only aggravated the allergies. I have been avoiding any medication at all costs. I had cultures done and sent in a panel for allergy testing. Also had a full blood panel sent in. The initial panel came back pretty much normal. However, thinking back I have felt that something has been "off". It's nothing I can really put a finger on. The doc decided to add on a cortisol test and check for addisons since that can cause vague signs. Turns out his cortisol is insanely low- to the point that the specialist was shocked he hadn't gone into crisis mode. Meanwhile, I had to start him on antibiotics because the sking culture showed several bacteria and he was not clearing up. This am he had another bleeding incident, I assume because of the meds.

So now I am caught between a rock and a hard place. I feel like Quinn is a ticking time bomb. If I don't deal with the addisons he could go into crisis mode pretty much any time. If I do treat I am making it way more likely that he will have a life threatening bleeding episode.

I don't know what to do for my best friend.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How awful for both of you. That's just terrible.

Does the treatment for Addison's cause bleeding? Did the vet say Addison's treatment could cause that? 

Also, a low-stress environment is good since they can't produce natural hormones but I'm sure you are already doing that.

As far as I understand it, it's long-term hormone treatment and making sure they don't OD on potassium.

I'm so sorry. I know you are beside yourself. I wish there was an easy fix. Addison's is not that well undersood and you might want to find a vet who has more experience with it - I had a friend who took her dog to a teaching hospital - if one is available to you that might be the way to go.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I feel your pain. :frown: And, know your not alone with how you feel.

My last dog suffered from mild kidney failure his whole life and from auto immune problems. He was constantly having problems.
Now, my new dog, Duncan, has a life long condition of possibly developing urate stones. It is something I will have to deal with for his entire life.

I firmly believe that these dogs end up with us for a reason. As frustrating as it is, I know my Kodi and Duncan and your Quinn would be in trouble if they where with anyone else. Just do your best, that's all you can do. Quinn is a lucky boy to have you.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sorry you have to go thru this. It's just awful to see our furkids suffering from one thing or another.
I agree with Sara. Our dogs end up with us for good reason. I hate to think of how miserable Khan would be, if he was not part of our family. He would be a itchy, miserable mess if he would not be eating the way he eats. 
Quinn knows how lucky he is, and that you are doing whatever you need to for him. 
We are sending you good Bully Mojo.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guess you are right- he was sent to me for a reason. I was debating whether or not to treat for the addison's until this morning. He was fine when i got up. He played outside then came in and ate. I went to let him out of his crate to go out one last time and he staggered out. He stumbled around for a few minutes then was back to normal. So today I started him on prednisone.

Funny thing- I started the diagnostics because of his allergies. Aside from the blood panel I did skin and fungal cultures, a full thyroid panel and an allergy panel. All because I din't want to put him on a steroid for his allergies. :frusty:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Quinn. Its a catch 22 situation...

If he were my dog...I would keep him as comfortable and happy as possible. As long as his quality of life was good, I'd be happy. Even if its a short and happy life.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I'm so sorry about Quinn. Its a catch 22 situation...
> 
> If he were my dog...I would keep him as comfortable and happy as possible. As long as his quality of life was good, I'd be happy. Even if its a short and happy life.


That's what the doctor reminded me today. It's the quality of the days, not the quantity.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

it makes it alot harder on us to do what is right by our dogs, sometimes. It just kinda sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Pet ownership is such an amazing experience, but at times can be so difficult. This is one of those times. I'm with Natalie on this one, because you can only do so much and there is no right answer. 
I tell people all the time, when's I see a dog long past it's expiration date with an owner that can't let go (I don't think this is the case here, it's just a close topic) that I hope someone will knock sense into me when it's Annie's time, because I fear I will be one that can't let go. It is especially hard when talk of the end of the road arises. :-/ 

Funny how they wiggle their way into our hearts so much so that you'll do anything and everything to give them the best.... Even if it means driving yourself nuts trying to figure out what the hell the best is!


----------

